

Giant archaeological trove found in Google Earth - djwebb1977
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2011/02/giant-archaeological-trove-fou.html

======
aw3c2
* _potential_!

I am disappointed that there is no image of the aerial imagery nor the ground.
At least the photo looks 99% like generic stock footage.

The commemts seem to be spammers.

------
jackfoxy
To the best of my knowledge, Saudi Arabia is completely closed to archaeology
due to the state religion (happy to be corrected on this one). If it ever does
open up it will become a fantastic treasure trove of knowledge: all sites
never before excavated (by scientists) and the location astride the cross-
roads of all the old-world continents.

------
a5huynh
On a related note, National Geographic has been doing a similar thing for the
past couple years:

<http://exploration.nationalgeographic.com/>

Just this past summer they went to Mongolia and used data from that little
game to find tons of tombs and even an ancient city!

